# MY New Dog *pic heavy*



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok so this all kind of came all quick basically theres a woman in my city that rescues dogs from places like animal shelters u know before there about the be put down ( ggrrr at those people) and basically ive been watching her site for a little while because my dog of 19 years was put down a couple of months ago and i miss her and obviously miss having a dog and then i spotted this cute little yorkie called edward whos 3 years old on there so i showed my mother just u know not expecting anyting just cause he was so cute and then later that night she came to my room and said shed messaged the woman ( this was last night) the woman replied this moring saying shed come round at 4 with the dog for a home visit and see if we liked him and we got along and turns out we do hes absolutely adorable and so we paid her a donation of £50 and now we have Edward aka Eddie and here he is


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Congratulations! Hes so cute!!!  He looks settled into your home already.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

What a happy boy! Congrats!


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

now hes a cute lil guy.


----------



## D3V1N (Jul 16, 2010)

Congrats!

Though I will have to say that I doubt he's full yorkie. He's rather large and has too long of legs. Just sayin'


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh yeah we know that he probably isnt because he is bigger .. but we dont know what he would be crossed with and tbh my old dog was a mongrel(collie crossed jack russell)so we dont care.... He is a rescue dog so we dont know his full past .. we do think by the way he reacts that hes been hit and that hes been locked in the bathroom. What we do know is that his previous owners( before he was rescued by the lady who runs the dog rescue) that he was shut in on his own from 9am to 11pm and so we figure he was locked in a bathroom then but who knows he clearly loves it here and is very affectionate.. it really is ashame he doesnt get on with other dogs but we know he got on with 2 others at her rescue which is so very tempting to get him a friend but its something we really have to think about. 
But yeah he does require some training but over all he is a very lovely dog  He can sit on command but sometimes he chooses not to lol and he can give u his paw thats all so far.


----------

